# When do you take glutamine?



## the hammmer (Mar 20, 2006)

Pre-workout, post-workout? How much? Someone said it hurts protein absorption, is this true? Also what do you take it with? Gatorade?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Mar 20, 2006)

I take it at night prior to going to bed.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 20, 2006)

i used to only take it with my postworkout shake. but now I take it with breakfast shake, post workout shake, and before bed with my before bed snack


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Mar 20, 2006)

If you take creatine also you would take glutamine pre and creatine post


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 20, 2006)

If you would do a search, you would see probably 10 threads that were started asking the same question.  I have responded to half of them, but am growing tired in my old age.


----------



## doeslayer (Mar 20, 2006)

I take 5g upon waking, 5g post workout, and 5g before bed.  Best to take it on an empty stomach as I have read, which is obviously not doable post workout.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 20, 2006)

I think Topolo would agree with me on this one. When my body is covered 70% by second and third degree burns, and I am incapacitated in the hospital.

Thats the only time Id allow money being put into that stuff, on my behalf. I wasted some good money on that stuff.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 27, 2006)

I dont use it anymore. It didnt work for me.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 27, 2006)

I say only use it when ur cutting (calorie deficit) cuz u wont be getting enough nutrients from regular food


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 27, 2006)

yeah, but you can use EFAs for that-something that has been proven to work.


----------



## icanrace (Mar 28, 2006)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> If you would do a search, you would see probably 10 threads that were started asking the same question.  I have responded to half of them, but am growing tired in my old age.




grouchy focker  


I take it post workout and before bed.


----------

